# Probleme Chargement batterie



## lexcorpone (27 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous,
Voila, j'ai acheté une nouvelle batterie pour mon ipod 5.5G 30GO, l'ai branché. Elle marche. Afin d'optimiser son autonomie je l'ai totalement dechargée, afin de la recharger apres. Toutefois, l'icone de rechargement se met en place, et 5 heures après, la batterie est toujours dans le rouge; elle ne se charge pas.
Je précise que cela n'est ni un probleme de cable, ni de port USB(jutilisais les memes ports et cables avec la batterie précédente, et là, j'ai remis l'ancienne, et j'ai pue la recharger).
Maintenant, la batterie m'indique "please wait, verry low battery".
Que faire, elle est neuve ???
Merci


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2008)

Que te dire de plus que ta batterie est sûrement défectueuse et qu'il faudrait que tu te la fasses changer là où tu l'as achetée, car tu sembles l'avoir testé comme il faut.

Elle vient d'où cette batterie?


----------



## lexcorpone (28 Avril 2008)

salut,
Je l'ai commandé sur Ebay, chez un vendeur pro.
Mais il n y'a aucun moyen pour lui redonner un peu de peps ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2008)

Quand tu l'as eu, la charge était correcte?


----------



## lexcorpone (28 Avril 2008)

la charge etai de moitié, normal


----------



## lexcorpone (28 Avril 2008)

le vendeur vient de m'envoyer un mail comm quoi je devais lui renvoyer le produit.
Je lui dis que je ne veux pas car avec le prix des ports, et l'attente d'une à eux semaines, c'etait pas du tout interressant, et il croit que je veux pas de remboursement.
Enfin, la réclamation paypal va s'en occuper


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2008)

Un produit défectueux cela peut arriver et en effet les frais de retour sont a ta charge malheureusement. 

C'est le souci des achats eBay.


----------



## lexcorpone (28 Avril 2008)

J'ai quand meme lancé un litige paypal transformé en réclamation.
J'aimerais essayer  quelque chose : tenter de la recharger une dernière fois, mais pour cela, il me faut pouvoir allumer l'ipod sans tomber sur "battery very low please wait", ainsi je voudrais savoir si il existe un moyen de donner un dernier excés de peps à une batterie, style avec de la chaleur etc... juste assez pour pouvoir lancer un demarrage et etre direct branché sur ordi.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2008)

Justement, l'astuce pour redonner du Peps à une batterie c'est de la placer au freezer quelques instants. Donc tout l'inverse d'une chauffe qui l'endommagerait irrémédiablement.


----------



## lexcorpone (28 Avril 2008)

HHHHHEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY !!!
J'ai testé une dernière fois, j'ai branché sur un autre port de mon ordi, ca a mis "please wait battery very low", puis au bout de 1 minute, OH surprise, l'ipod se relance tout seul, la pomme, puis il se connecte a l'ordi, je le met en mode "chargement", puis oh miracle, l'icone se met en mode rechargement; je me dis "pas folle la guepe, ca va faire comme la derniere, ca va pas recharger, et licone va rester. J'attend donc 10 minutes, puis je verifié en débranchant l'ipod et là ===> MIRACLE L'IPOD C'ETAIT EN PARTIE CHARGE !!! Là je viens de manger, je remonte, je débranche pour reverifier, et je vois que l'ipod est chargé à 80% !!!!
J'ai donc mon Ipod quasi neuf maintenant !!! (ben oui, j'ai aussi acheté de nouvelles facades arrière et avant, on dirait qu'il sort tout juste de sa boite ===> et pour pas qu'il s'abime, une invisible shield).
Content, et merci beaucoup a gwen d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider, c'est gentil


----------



## lexcorpone (28 Avril 2008)

ca y'est l'ipod est completement chargé


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2008)

Ouf. Tout est bien qui finit bien.

Pense à clôturer ton litige PayPal


----------



## lexcorpone (29 Avril 2008)

nouveau problème : La batterie de ne rechargeait pas car j'avais mis la piste dans l'embranchement dans le sens inverse, car j'avais enclenché la batterie dans son "socle" avant de brancher la piste, et je suis donc allé naturellement dans le sens de la piste (je sais pas si c'est clair)
 Fin bref, voici 3 schemas que je viens de faire pour expliquer le problème
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Je pense que c'est clair là 

Petite question; j'ai rechargé a bloc une batterie ipod video que j'avais très peu utilisé hier soir avant de me coucher, et j'ai direct lancé le chronometre, afin de voir au bout de combien de temps elle se vidait. Je me suis couché, je regarde l'ipod ce matin, ca faisait 8h49 que le chrono tournait toujours, mais l'ipod etait dans le rouge, et a un peu plus de 11H de marche, l'ipod était vide et s'est eteint. Est ce un bon résultat ? (la batterie dure donc un peu plus de 11h10 minutes)


----------

